# Gay Marriage Passes New Hampshire



## Furry Sparks (Jun 4, 2009)

http://thenewcivilrightsmovement.com/breaking-gay-marriage-passes-new-hampshire-198-176/politics/2009/06/03/3080

yay


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay![=


----------



## JJH (Jun 4, 2009)

Huz-*censored.3.0*ing-zah! 

Success.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 4, 2009)

New England is really on the ball!!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2009)

IDK whether to say YAY! or OH NOEZ!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> IDK whether to say YAY! or OH NOEZ!


YAY! is the right thing to say 

Hooray for another state!


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2009)

*censored.3.0* yeah! ^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats New Hampshire.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 4, 2009)

go new hamspsire


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2009)

That's great that states are actually letting us gays to be married.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope it won't take too long for non New England states to legalize it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2009)

I finally figured out what to say.


IDC.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 4, 2009)

Yahoo! =D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 4, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I finally figured out what to say.
> 
> 
> IDC.


Then why bother posting?


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
whats the point if you don't care?

Yay for new Hampshire.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> That's great that states are actually letting us gays to be married.


I dunno, they might pull a California.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 4, 2009)

_WOOH! This is the best year for gay marriage EVER!_


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well California is gonna be hard to pull off.


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause he wants to get post count.  T_T


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..
I noticed he's been posting a bit TOO much lately.
Kinda annoying  <_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2009)

I really hope more states (preferably all of them) do this soon... Our government is stupid for not allowing it in the first place.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 4, 2009)

Well we're getting somewhere, now.
The government needs to hurry the *censored.3.0* up and make gay marriage legal everywhere. Now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Well we're getting somewhere, now.
> The government needs to hurry the *censored.3.0* up and make gay marriage legal everywhere. Now.


Please, all the government wants to do is decrease the value of the dollar, raise their paychecks, not pay taxes, have Democrats make Republicans look like terrorists, and sit around.

Besides, I expect one of these states to following in California's footsteps to be an ass and outlaw it even though the majority allowed it.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 4, 2009)

Huzzah for freedom of choice! Err...kinda.....depends if Homosexuality is based on a gene....still a hard topic... Huzzah anyway...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 5, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Huzzah for freedom of choice! Err...kinda.....depends if Homosexuality is based on a gene....still a hard topic... Huzzah anyway...


This was just on digg yesterday:
http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jun/17/science/sci-gaybrain17


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD I laughed at the first part. 

So true. And the second, one of them might do that too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, I've got obviously nothing nice to say.

If you've got nothing nice to say, say nothing..

I dissaprove.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homosexuality is most likely caused by a gene. Gays don't choose to be gay, they notice. Because its due to a gene that means parents may one day be able to choose if they want a gay baby. I would get a gay kid, name him super man and make him dress up like super man. It would be hilarious, also I would get him to be bow legged.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol Yuan, there's a guy named Superman bin Batman.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 5, 2009)

****! Then I would have to name the kid "the flash" or something.....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Never mind, yuan.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd make my kid Bi.
Bi is awesome because you don't miss out on either.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'd make my kid Bi.
> Bi is awesome because you don't miss out on either.


0.o
Can't argue with that statement


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Never mind, yuan.


Yes! Superman is still up for grabs! Also bi may be impossible to make....you may have to teach the kid to be bi......unless there is also a bi gene..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can, but you'd lose.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my guess is bi is just a lesser version of the gay gene.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I really can't.
You actually do get both.
I wouldn't exaclty say awesome though


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 5, 2009)

I am more so pro bi girls than bi dudes, mainly because I am a straight dude.


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2009)

how many people here are gay? 

i got lots of gay friends so i'm happy bout this =)


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 6, 2009)

w00t w00t!

anyway i think the government should just legalize it every where because it doesnt really effect them at all. they're not the ones getting married so who gives a *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm extremely happy about this because...well... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*comes out* I'm bi. THERE, NOW YOU KNOW!</div>


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm extremely happy about this because...well... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*comes out* I'm bi. THERE, NOW YOU KNOW!</div>


It's ok Tye. Because, well..
<Insert spoiler here>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

][quote="Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm extremely happy about this because...well... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*comes out* I'm bi. THERE, NOW YOU KNOW!</div>


It's ok Tye. Because, well..
<Insert spoiler here>[/quote]lol


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm extremely happy about this because...well... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*comes out* I'm bi. THERE, NOW YOU KNOW!</div>


Took you long enough.

I'm not excited about this. Not because I'm anti-gay but because I think it should be expected in a "free" nation. This shouldn't be a big deal when we get what we should of had all along.


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

is anyone here gay? i'm just asking. i'm not gay. i'm a normal boy.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yay Tye came out of closet. =]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

@tye: 0.o


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> is anyone here gay? i'm just asking. i'm not gay. i'm a normal boy.


that reminded me of shrek, IM A REAL BOYYY::L


But your saying gay people are not normal people?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

that's not nice


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

no they are normal


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

what if gays become afraid of commitment? Then what?.-.


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2009)

0.o

i know. whats not nice?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

that there not normal. that's not nice to say. i was saying i'm not gay. not that gay people are strange. sorry tye


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> that there not normal. that's not nice to say. i was saying i'm not gay. not that gay people are strange. sorry tye


yes i know, are you saying i said it?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 6, 2009)

Another state closer to Ma


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

I always expected Tye to stay straight forever >_>
Is it because of SJ?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 6, 2009)

There are alot of gay/bi people here.
Animals Crossing seems to attract gay furries. =]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I always expected Tye to stay straight forever >_>
> Is it because of SJ?


Mostly but I helped too. D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

I need to file a restraining order now on Dusty now d:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I need to file a restraining order now on Dusty now d:


Why would you need that?
I'm not gonna turn you gay or anything. I could tell Tye was bi because of how close he was to SJ.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

IT was a joke Dusty


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> IT was a joke Dusty


You know he takes everything seriously.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

Good, I have a plan now Grrrrarret


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I always expected Tye to stay straight forever >_>
> Is it because of SJ?


You don't get to decide if you're gay/bi or not, it's just something that you have to accept. I just finally came to accept it. I've pondered the fact that I might be bi many times before, but I always ignored it. And yes...it was mostly SJ who made me realize this, because...well, I kinda fell in love with him. =3


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2009)

.......


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> .......


What are you "......"ing about?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaw

That's so cute : ' D


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to say something... but then i didn't... so i just did ..... to express my thought


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 6, 2009)

_Wait, Tye came out? when did this happen. I'm sooo.... thrown for a loop. XD Congrats Tye!_


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 6, 2009)

And I live in California...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he Gay/bi?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 6, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's gay.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

wow.
I guess I better order more restraining orders.
my dark heart cannot comprehend your feeling Tye.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 6, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> wow.
> I guess I better order more restraining orders.
> my dark heart cannot comprehend your feeling Tye.


You don't need to comprehend it. Just live and let him live.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Wait, Tye came out? when did this happen. I'm sooo.... thrown for a loop. XD Congrats Tye!_


I told a few people a few days ago, but I'm just now posting it on the forums today.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They grow up so fast. :'(


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 6, 2009)

hmm.. lets see here...
*cough* Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhh!
wow now im thirsty..


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know :3
It's so romantic XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow, I already thought Tye was gay/bi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...What gave you that idea?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk. I thought you were, I never saw you say otherwise.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, do I act gay?  And didn't you read my blog that Kaiser posted?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... I r35p3ct3d your privacy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you should've read it. =P (It's gone now, btw. But I still have a Pages document of it...lol.)

But honestly, what made you think that? Did I show signs or something? I'm just curious...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK, you just seemed like it to me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to have had a reason to think that...


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What difference does it make? You said that's what you are, so why does it matter if he found signs that you were?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talked about SJ like he was a god. XD


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I really hope more states (preferably all of them) do this soon... Our government is stupid for not allowing it in the first place.


ya i dont really care, but i mean everybody is supposed to be equal so i mean they should be able to


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just curious...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what about before that? I only started talking about him recently...


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something called a "gay-dar" and it pretty much tells you when someone is gay/bi.

Its something you just know.

When I watched your Zelda videos on YouTube a while back, I already knew you were.

I was just waiting for you to accept it yourself.

♥


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 6, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Really?! You knew?!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2009)

ok...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay for NH. =]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> ok...


What a great post. You really contributed to the conversation.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay. <.<...>.>


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude He knows before even you know probably. O,o weird huh?

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>I'm glad nobody knows my secret.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Niall (Jun 7, 2009)

YAY


----------



## iiDreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it's kind of mean when people already generalize someone being gay just by what they think is their "gay-dar"
kthnx


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> There are alot of gay/bi people here.
> Animals Crossing seems to attract gay furries. =]


I noticed that, and sometimes it scares the **** out of me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

iiDreamer said:
			
		

> I think it's kind of mean when people already generalize someone being gay just by what they think is their "gay-dar"
> kthnx


But Tye really was bi.
BTW all Bi's and Gay's already have Gaydars built into their minds.
We can sense our own kind kthnxbai.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it scare you?

That is like saying black people scare you if you're white

...owai-


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 7, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u have secret? :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, he's a she. 

On a side-note, I don't have gay-dar, but I just somehow knew he was gay.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with all types of people yet furries...they are the one kinda people that make my head hurt, not saying it offensively, its just I don't get them.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just something they're attracted to. They can't help it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. How ironic. :3


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...I know.....yet just the idea of animals and.....errr....I think too hard sometimes and them my imagination makes pictures and then HOLY ***** I SEE PEOPLE ****ING DOGS IN MY HEAD!!! Still I respect their diversity and freedom do love animals..


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf... That is not furry... That is beastiality


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh....ok.....apparently I was lied to.....well I still think animal/people love stuff is kinda odd...


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastiality is illegal everywhere in the U.S.

It is considered animal abuse.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... furry and beastiality are different. 

Animals x humans = nono.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

lawl


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Well i'm attracted to all things, not just furries but real animals too, but i'd never do one.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well what are furrys then? Animal/humans? AHHHHHHH eVAN! WHY DO YOU HAVE TO BE SO VAGUE ALWAYS! YOU KNOW THAT I HAVE A ****ED UP IMAGINATION!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my...you poor creature.

You have the internet in front of you, it's not that hard to look up what a 'furry' is.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure. Google it.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking up that type of stuff on the internet is a ticket to pictures of furries and I don't need that.......Evan Pm me or something...


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shouldn't have to. Maybe you should keep Google safesearch on and stop looking at porn.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw. How unfortunate. Don't look at my avatar or my signature then.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every time I see it I shiver just a little..._just a little._


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?
That's sad. There's nothing wrong with furries. You said yourself you don't even know what they are. I don't see why they make you 'shiver' =r


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so ignorant.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Coffee has a new avi! :O I miss her old avi and sig...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

Furries are animals with Human personality, and some human features. At least I think that's what it is.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

You mean her Jingle avi?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Yikes......I'm not ignorant, I don't hate them or anything I just think it is odd is that so ****ing bad? I'm I not allowed to have ****ing opinions anymore? For crissake I am in a way startled by it and proud, proud that people are diverse, it doesn't mean that thinking someone is odd is bad.....you people are so easy to jump on me and tear me the **** apart...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You mean her Jingle avi?


Coffeh's last one.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Yikes......I'm not ignorant, I don't hate them or anything I just think it is odd is that so ****ing bad? I'm I not allowed to have ****ing opinions anymore? For crissake I am in a way startled by it and proud, proud that people are diverse, it doesn't mean that thinking someone is odd is bad.....you people are so easy to jump on me and tear me the **** apart...


But you're ignorant. You don't know what the word furry even means and yet you think they are odd.

That is both ignorant and rude.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I say I hated them? I just said I thought it was odd....its like you_ wan_t to rip on me..


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


I never said you hated them...


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

wow i missed a lot "


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

As the witness can see you edited your post and the sentence "You don't know what the word furry even means *and yet you think they are odd them*." makes no sense. I am really on the side of people that have odd feelings towards things if you explain them to me and don't jump at me thinking am a **** tart that just beats on people...


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> As the witness can see you edited your post and the sentence "You don't know what the word furry even means *and yet you think they are odd them*." makes no sense. I am really on the side of people that have odd feelings towards things if you explain them to me and don't jump at me thinking am a **** tart that just beats on people...


lolgoogle


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

You don't understand... 

I'm trying to help you be less ignorant and rude but you don't want to accept that help.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

well someone in a previous post was kind enough to give me an explanation instead pointing fingers and shouting a witch. You weren't helping me you were just calling me ignorant....and I'm not....I don't just hate them meaninglessly, pssh, I don't even hate them at all. You even edited your post and claimed you didn't say something...And as I have been saying I don't have anything against furries so what is the big deal?


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> well someone in a previous post was kind enough to give me an explanation instead pointing fingers and shouting a witch.


That person wasn't exactly correct.




			
				fullofmyself said:
			
		

> You don't understand...
> 
> I'm trying to help you be less ignorant and rude but you don't want to accept that help.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

I edited my last post.
If you missed it:

"well someone in a previous post was kind enough to give me an explanation instead pointing fingers and shouting a witch. You weren't helping me you were just calling me ignorant....and I'm not....I don't just hate them meaninglessly, pssh, I don't even hate them at all. You even edited your post and claimed you didn't say something...And as I have been saying I don't have anything against furries so what is the big deal?"


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> I edited my last post.
> If you missed it:
> 
> "well someone in a previous post was kind enough to give me an explanation instead pointing fingers and shouting a witch. You weren't helping me you were just calling me ignorant....and I'm not....I don't just hate them meaninglessly, pssh, I don't even hate them at all. You even edited your post and claimed you didn't say something...And as I have been saying I don't have anything against furries so what is the big deal?"


But you do have some sort of thing against them.You think they're odd. You must have something against them.

And I was trying to help you, I was telling you to look it up to get a full explanation.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you making up my mind for me? Being odd isn't bad! I don't have **** on 'em! They haven't as a group pillaged my home, ect. Why would I be angry at them? I'm just angry that you are claiming false things about me...


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you said they're odd; when they aren't. You don't even know what they are.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't quite understand either. i think i have a general idea of what they are tho


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know what they are, and saying something is odd is an opinion. To you they may be everyday normal guy, but I think that it is odd, not bad just out of the ordinary.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, it is an opinon.

An ignorant opinion.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the right to think that, yet I still as I say, Am fine with odd people and things I respect and cherish diversity more than anything in society...


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you respect and cherish it in society; why wouldn't you be more accepting on an internet forum?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

What do you mean? I never said anything bad about furries....or anyone, I respect gays, bis, furries, and people of all races and ethnicity...saying someone is odd isn't a bad thing, I find it to actually be a good thing, I am a very odd person myself.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can't take those Zelda videos seriously, because I was intentionally acting gay-like. It's called acting. CD-i Link acts really...gay, lol. But that's stereotyping right there. Not all gay/bi guys act feminine, where girly clothes, and talk in that stereotypical gay voice. In fact, not many act like that at all. If they do, they're usually just faking it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> iiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a gaydar...lol.


But Bakura does! <small><small>/YGOTAS fan</small></small>


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay Abridged series fan!


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> iiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it built-in, but I'd say this is where "It takes one to know one" really comes in place. =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Noo.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Noo.


Noo?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Just like religion, i think sexuality shouldn't be discussed on this board.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Just like religion, i think sexuality shouldn't be discussed on this board.


Why not? That's like saying ethnic background shouldn't be allowed here, either.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Just like religion, i think sexuality shouldn't be discussed on this board.


Yeah, let's just ignore it and pretend like it doesn't exist. That will solve all of our problems.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't think its appropriate.

I mean maybe if the age group was different here in TBT.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sense Sarchasm.

Lets just keep it to yourself, if you feel the need to discuss ur sexuality etc, then why not join a more appropriate board?

Talking about this stuff just causes arguments, and most of the time u get upset because of small comments people make.

I think we all here get that your gay and ur happy that gay marriage is expanding.. and a simple Congratz should be enough, not an on going discussion everyday


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Chub...
Sexual orientation doesn't always cause arguements, most of TBT is generally accepting of this sort of thing so talking about gays and bis never causes a problem unless someone decides to post "GAYS SUCK LOLSLSDSWJDKLWH"
And what's wrong with age groups? Are little kids supposed to not know that gays exist until their older or something?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone here is (well, are _supposed_ to be) 13 or older. I think that's old enough to discuss sexuality.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tye, there are kids much younger than 13 here, I don't mean to point fingers, but look a garrett.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Garret is a perfect example. He's 12, but he talks about the same stuff as the rest of us. Sexual orientation isn't a bad thing to talk about. Now if we were talking about _sex_, then I could see a problem. But this is fine. If it wasn't, this thread would have been locked by now.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but there are like nine year olds that log onto here.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not our fault cuz they are supposed to be 13


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Chub...
> Sexual orientation doesn't always cause arguements, most of TBT is generally accepting of this sort of thing so talking about gays and bis never causes a problem unless someone decides to post "GAYS SUCK LOLSLSDSWJDKLWH"
> And what's wrong with age groups? Are little kids supposed to not know that gays exist until their older or something?


I don't expect the kids ur referring to to learn about Gays from a board flame or a board argument.

Id personally would rather have them know from their parents.

I agree that for the most part TBT is generally accepting.
Its just that every time i read a topic like this that concerns gays etc, theres always someone starting a fight about it.

People have different point of views on things, and most of the users here on tbt are not even old enough to have a valid opinion. People like Furry who get offended for every little comment of Gays on this board shouldn't even have to worry about it. 

Its common sense Ive seen kids here as young as 10 yrs old..Are you going to sit here and argue with a 10 year old on how Gays are not this, or are not that?

Its just not appropriate IMO, u don't have to agree.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of those people are just trolls though so they don't count.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get offended, I just say something every time someone says gay means stupid. 

Anyone that knows me in real life knows I do the same thing there too.


----------



## iiDreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh boy;
Do you guys get on the internet just to debate about age groups and sexualities?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

iiDreamer said:
			
		

> Oh boy;
> Do you guys get on the internet just to debate about age groups and sexualities?


were not really debating were just conversing


----------



## iiDreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> iiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

iiDreamer said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=P


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude if  a person types "IDC" or "ok".. on this subject

Or something of that sort u have a cow.

Its not just when people say gay is stupid.

U take things way too personal, try to be a bit open minded, some people just really don't care, but it doesn't make u any less of a person.

You cant force someone to care..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what the topic is about, just posting "..." or "okay..." or "I don't care" is pointless. 

And I should be open minded about people hating people for no good reason? Wut?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesn't change the fact that they're ignorant =r


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people dont even express hate but u take it as hate.

Its like ur the person who would bust out with ..

Is it cuz im black?

but in ur case its is it cuz im gay?

its not always about u being gay.

@cofee the world is full of ignorant people.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

I dun approve of this marriage.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... I'm not gay...


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i got a lot of black friends. and when they ask me why said something or do something to them i say "its cuz your black" lol ok that was off-topic 

but ya everyone is ignorant in some way or another. its hard to find sane people in this world


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.0
I thought you were..


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I dun approve of this marriage.


*gasp*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhmm


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry.

Bi perhaps?

Edit: Is it cuz im bi?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

you are?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I dun approve of this marriage.


See if u were to tell this to furry.

All hell would break loose.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's got his right to say how he feels. free country


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

You're right Sabrina.
Americans vote, pay taxes, and break their backs working. Why don't they have a say in what our government does?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

that's discrimination!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i dont think theres anything wrong saying that between friends.

but i once called a brawl stage gay, and oh my gawd....

hell rained on me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herro, I'm right here *waves*

I'm not going to bother because if I remember right he had no argument worth arguing about.

And don't see why I should be open minded about people denying people rights. I don't understand it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> that's discrimination!


Not really if he doesn't approve then its his personal opinion.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Imo, we should all look in our opposite choice.
IF you approve of gay marriage, pretend you didn.t
If you don't, pretend you do.
We can easily understand each other now.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what you should understand is that being "gay" "bi" is a fairly new concept to people.

Its not like this has been openly accepted for thousands of years.

So of course not everyone will approve of it u know? But that doesn't mean u have to be th3 angry getting upset over each little comment that u don't like etc.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Imo, we should all look in our opposite choice.
> IF you approve of gay marriage, pretend you didn.t
> If you don't, pretend you do.
> We can easily understand each other now.


okay, I'm going to be the other side now.

They shouldn't be allowed to marry because the bible says so.

amidoingitrite?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

i like all peoples that are good.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Imo, we should all look in our opposite choice.
> IF you approve of gay marriage, pretend you didn.t
> If you don't, pretend you do.
> We can easily understand each other now.


k i r th3 confused...lol >_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Gay people have been around since ancient times. It's not anything new to people.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now you're acting like every Catholic and Christian thinks that.
Catholics have what they believe, but I think two men getting married should NOT happen.

And if I were a supporter, you'd expect me to be like this:

OMG LIEK THEY HAVE THEIR RIGHT TO GET MARRIED RIGHT GAIZ?
WE SHOULD LIEK ALL EXPRESS OURSELVES RITE?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gay people have been around since ancient times. It's not anything new to people.


I knew this.

but if u read what i said..

"openly accepted"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your ok with two women getting married? :O


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

well i like god, so the opposite is...*gasp*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The average pervy man would be like:
HELL YEAH!
But the same sexes should NOT get married imo.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now your stereotyping... not all gay people are like that


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh your no fun.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean the way he's talking.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, he expects all Catholics and Christians to be like that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the only reason you could possibly be against it.

And that's a horrible reason becuase first, not everyone has the same religion, second, laws shouldn't be based off of religions.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of my friends is a lesbian. probably the funniest person i know. if she was a guy i would totally date her/him


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course, because you aren't lesbian :l


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there could be other reasons...

Perhaps the way our body is made?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

mmmm....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, some Catholics think it's disgusting, some actually do believe in what the Bible says.
I believe it should not even be thought off.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what your trying to say there but homosexuality is as natural as heterosexuality.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personally i disagree about that fact. i think being gay is a mental thing


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm i wouldnt say its as "natural"

But maybe it can be made "natural" i guess?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol Dr. Phil says that most people are gay because they have been offended before.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being gay was prooven to not be a mental disorder long ago.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality_in_animals

Not natural you say?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also think its a certain mentality but i don't think the only reason people don't approve of gays is the bible..or religion.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol animals being gay.
Lie?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't have to be a disorder...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not natural, seeing as nothing comes of it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

1) It's Wikipedia, Ethan.
2) How would it not be a mental disorder? Because of a survey? Science is always wrong at firsthand.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gay guys often have a bad relationship with their dads. and also it can be a way of rebelion

(i'm not saying this applies to everyone)


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the problem with that:

The Bible is open to interpretation.  Certain people take different things from different passages, and is the reason why I think organized religion is flawed.

Not to mention that people aren't fighting for church marriage, merely state/court marriage.

"How your bodies are made" argument is so flawed I won't even begin.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so that means that people that can't produce children shouldn't be married either then right? 

@xeladude, My name is Evan, and wikipedia is accurate. Look at the bottom. See those 70 numbered things? Those are called sources.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

I really really dont think u should compare gay humans to animals. Thats the last thing you need furry.

Also what if everyone in the world was gay...how would the world reproduce? We would die.
If animals being gay was natural, then i expect life to come out of it somehow...But its not possible for every living animal to be gay and keep on living, so yes im sorry but i don't think its natural.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Evan, Ethan, both start with an E.
I've got some better things to do now.


<big><big><big><big>LOL WE ALREADY KNOW NO ONE IN THIS TOPIC WILL WIN</big></big></big></big>


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I really really dont think u should compare gay humans to animals. Thats the last thing you need furry.
> 
> Also what if everyone in the world was gay...how would the world reproduce? We would die.
> If animals being gay was natural, then i expect life to come out of it somehow...But its not possible for every living animal to be gay and keep on living, so yes im sorry but i don't think its natural.


That's why not everyone/everything is homosexual.  Bada-BING!

Hypothetical situations such as this are hardly evidence proving your point, merely your desperation to prove it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that, but if the whole world couldnt produce children, then id be worried.

I know u think, "oh gay people or bi people can just adopt"

But where are they going to adopt from if no one is reproducing, cuz the whole world went gay?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Humans are animals.
We are mammals of the primate family.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Humans are animals.
> We are mammals of the primate family.


You never see gay primates though.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole world won't go gay.

Sexuality is not a choice.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U might want to explain your desperation in posting here, because every time u post its either you crying of how bad TBT is, of how bad moderation is, or post that consist of merely 

"this" or "this"^
Which i bet are Furry's favorite. The pointless posts.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> I really really dont think u should compare gay humans to animals. Thats the last thing you need furry.
> 
> Also what if everyone in the world was gay...how would the world reproduce? We would die.
> If animals being gay was natural, then i expect life to come out of it somehow...But its not possible for every living animal to be gay and keep on living, so yes im sorry but i don't think its natural.


Yes, I'm aware comparing human actions to animals is silly. We shouldn't be basing our morals off of animals.

But.. not everyone is gay. It's only a small percentage. 

And I just showed you how it was natural... if animals doing it isn't natural, then what exactly IS natural? 

And if it isn't "natural" then what causes it? You don't just choose.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me?

A fair amount of my posts I put effort into, and bringing up post history is just another sign that you can't defend your point very well.

Oh, are you sour I agreed with Sab on your signature?  Baww.

EDIT: Also, now you're just insulting people.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i beg to differ, if everyone can just take the time to check out C's posts.

Ur posts consist of nothing but lame excuses to be a member of the bell tree.

If you have so many problems with this board then why join it? its what i ask myself when i see all of your posts.

Nobody forces you to be here.
Sab is a good friend of mine dont use her as an excuse.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ker-BAWWWW.

You may have taken the time to check out my posts, but apparently not my signature.  Specifically, the text _below_ it?

Also, you took the time to read all of my posts _just_ to get an edge in an argument about homosexuality against me?

D'awh, such labor and yet no fruit.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, now you're not even talking about the argument anymore. Just insulting people


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this lady had 16 kids and never had sex hm.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at your posts a long time ago.

The day i started noticing how sorry your posts are.

Its not like u had a lot to look at so don't flatter yourself.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KATE AND HERSELF PLUS SIXTEEN.

_Zing!_


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was never an argument, it was my opinion.

if you take that as an insult, you should probably look up the wiki on insults too.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you couldn't back up your opinion. You were just saying people shouldn't have rights, and didn't give any good reasons.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't referring to your opinion, he was referring to your insults.

You know, the things that came after your opinion?


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. A doctor drugged her and was sued but she kept giving birth to kids.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still trying to understand what you mean with the text below your signature.

Your built for trolling? so u go around posting why u hate the bell tree, its mods etc?

Enlighten me please.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are we even talking about this? It has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the hell did i say people shouldnt have rights?

Maybe ur confusing me with xeladude?

I never said that, please quote me..


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even going to bother.

If you didn't figure it out, you aren't worth my time nor effort.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow im getting an insult lesson from you?

Your whole profile is an insult .....


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which would...

What?

In which case, that should qualify me to give lessons on...

...zuh?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever, wrong person.

You were saying it wasn't right/natural/whatever though.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone on TBT worth your time? 

Since you seem to have a lot of problems with this board.

Just keep on "trollin" and dont even worry about it, its not worth my time knowing what a random stupid quote means, specially coming from someone like you.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me it just looks like you can't backup your argument, so you resorted to insults.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you knew how much I lol'd at that Kate remark, you'd be suprised.
Good ol' Cleck.
We all know that no one is going to win this arguement, just quit it.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several people are, yes.

If it wasn't worth your time, then why ask about it in the first place?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, if it goes on long enough I will win.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty much done here.  Tell me when something new happens, yah?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit your first post.

Dont make me seem like someone against "gays or bis"
Specially when u have your facts wrong.

Yes furry i don't think gay is natural. I think you choose to be gay. I dont think your born gay..

Is there a problem with me having this opinion? is it because urs is different?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you never cease to amuse me furry.  


and thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me ask you a question, did you get chose to be attracted to the other gender?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wow nice...i like the first grade attitude..


If im not worth your time, then why bother replying?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resorted to insults?

Wow... its not like im not standing by my opinion.

U havent made me change my mind. I know you try hard to change the world little by little by reporting when people use the word GAY in the wrong context, or in an offensive manner.

But I'll go back and tell you that its not all about you and its ok to be gay..even if some people dont agree with you..


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you answer furries question?


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright.

You seem to fail to realize what he's referring to when he mentions your insults.

Unless you have short term memory loss, you're just denying that fact that you've been insulting people for...a page or two, actually.  Not very well, mind you, but insulting is insulting.

This is going to be my last post in response to you because honestly, the entertainment I used to get from watching your responses has degraded to endless facepalming.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but id rather have a beautiful girl next to me than have a man next to me.

I was "naturally" attracted to girls..

Were you naturally attracted to men?
Or did u make that decision over time? Have u even made it yet? do u just like both now cuz u cant decide?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you were naturally attracted to women then why are you shunning the fact that people can be naturally attracted to the same gender?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Alright.
> 
> You seem to fail to realize what he's referring to when he mentions your insults.
> 
> ...


Let it be your last post.

EVER, please dear god?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did i shun it...

I never said it wasn't possible.

I simply said i dont think its natural.
IN MY OPINION. You can believe whatever you want.

As a person i can have any opinion i want to cant i? or are YOU shunning me from my own opinion?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't decide... you don't get to decide.

And if he leaves, then we'll only have horrible posts such as yours D=


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh u don't get to decide...right...
You were a baby and u were already just dying to be gay.

Yeah my posts are horrible because they don't agree with you.

I just don't get it.. if you thought it was so natural then why do u struggle being gay?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you basically just made an example for what i said. i said that why do you think its not natural to be attracted to the same gender when you(as in chubster) are naturally attracted to the opposite?
 and you basically said'' i never said i didnt believe it was natural.
im just saying i dont think its natural.''

but we both used the word shunned, in which i just ment didnt accept/believe.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you were a baby you were just dying to get in some girls pants, to *censored.3.0* her?

hmm. great point there chubster.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your making no sense.

you cant just jump into a conversation ranting.

Maybe if u had been here since the beginning u would know what Im talking about.
For now just don't bother posting.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice stereotype dude..

We all just want to get in their pants and *censored.3.0* them right?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://articles.latimes.com/2008/jun/17/science/sci-gaybrain17

Oh, or are you going to claim I got to chose how my brain turned out too?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....

So now ur telling me u were born with a gay brain...

God im just dying to see whats next.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, I'm not gay.  Second, try reading the *censored.3.0*ing article.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not gay, I'm just fine with whatever orientation you are. Yay New Hampshire!
(Thought this topic needed a break from the war.)


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K heres another point i want to make to you...

An article isnt going to tell you wat the *censored.3.0* you are man..

I GET IT YOUR BI...im calling you gay...

Are u gona cry for that too?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm not gay, I'm just fine with whatever orientation you are. Yay New Hampshire!
> (Thought this topic needed a break from the war.)


Join the club jack..

Make sure all of your opinions agree with furry though..Because if not.. they are horrible insults.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

<big><big>Just thought I'd leave this here...</big></big>

And what the hell happened to this thread?! It WAS a normal thread with normal discussion, and I even came out, but now it's just flaming. And chubsterr, YOU started it all. I say GTFO.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just showing there are differences in their brains. 

And wut? Cry about what?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

If you base ur decision of being GAY OR BI on an article, or a statistic.. or a survery or any of that *censored.2.0*...

Then u should probably really really reconsider and maybe double check that you're truly gay/bi..


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> If you base ur decision of being GAY OR BI on an article, or a statistic.. or a survery or any of that *censored.2.0*...
> 
> Then u should probably really really reconsider and maybe double check that you're truly gay/bi..


Why don't you read it?


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm not gay, I'm just fine with whatever orientation you are. Yay New Hampshire!
> (Thought this topic needed a break from the war.)


This.
They didn't choose to be that way, just like I didn't get to choose my parents or where I was born.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B..but reading words is so very very hard it makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had a Mac, you could make it read it to you! =D


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

Really!!!!!???? I didn't know that! How? I want my mac to do that!


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh u


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Im not gona sit here and read an article that doesnt concern me. Seeing how i dont let an article lead my way of life.

You guys who are saying they were born that way.. What makes u so sure of that? I dont believe anyone is born that way...nobody is a baby waiting to be gay.. or waiting to *censored.3.0* a girl like ipod suggested....


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

IDK, that's just my opinion.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh u couldn't restrain from posting?

how sad.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Uh Oh.
The Mighty coffeebean is here.
If I were you chub i'd hide before she goes super nova.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> If you base ur decision of being GAY OR BI on an article, or a statistic.. or a survery or any of that *censored.2.0*...
> 
> Then u should probably really really reconsider and maybe double check that you're truly gay/bi..


What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about? I knew what I was before I read this. This is just showing there are differences in their brains. I don't see how anyone could possibly base it      off an article... Doesn't make sense. (because it's not a choice...)


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Uh Oh.
> The Mighty coffeebean is here.
> If I were you chub i'd hide before she goes super nova.


Oh yeah probably.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah ok its not a choice because furry says so.

Everyone bow to furry's wisdom.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i just reposted what you said, but in your point of view. dont get pissy with me because someone proved you wrong.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

*bows to furry's wisdom*
lol
*puts up flame shield*


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man just shut the hell up already.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont get pissy with me owl king..

Owls suck by the way..

Rofl...


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they dont thats my opinion! nyah nyah nyah!

remember that?

doesnt seem so tacticly great when used by some else? does it?

oh and owls are cool, to me. so shut up.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...

U randomly pop out of no where and start talking *censored.2.0*, and u tell me to shut the hell up?

How about u find a better place to post.

Furry and me are discussing how our opinions are different..
and how he finds it horrible, because its not his fault he was born with a gay brain...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Chubsterr, you honestly can't understand if it's a choice or not because your not gay or bi.
So kthnxbai. /arguement


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the *censored.3.0* in your life did you just *censored.3.0*ing decide who you were attracted to? Who you weren't? If you didn't chose to be straight, how the *censored.3.0* does it make sense that someone would chose not to?


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Chubsterr, you honestly can't understand if it's a choice or not because your not gay or bi.
> So kthnxbai. /arguement


Hahah.

This was too funny.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh by the way i don't need u to repost what i say.

And if ur gonna repost something, at least make it understandable.

k thx


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

I. AM. NOT. GAY. 

Understand yet?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually no, im not just popping up.

i happen to agree with furry in the mostpart and am tired of you being a whiney *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been reposting nonsense for the past couple of pages, you don't really have room to talk.
=/


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Chubsterr, you honestly can't understand if it's a choice or not because your not gay or bi.
> So kthnxbai. /arguement


Yeah im not gay or bi..

Neither is the other 80% of the population.. So how do gays/bi expect to be understood?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


understandable?
are your mentally challenged?
or do you just fail at reading and comprehending?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I. AM. NOT. GAY.
> 
> Understand yet?


Im sorry furry but ur article was called "gay brain"


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could help by trying to understand.


just a suggestion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they aren't really gay or bi then they aren't gay or bi. Their just straight people trying to be cool.
On another note, if you haven't played the game don't write a review.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you are arguing about how people become gay so you must be gay too?

see.the things you say just dont make any sense.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

LOl im amazed of how people just randomly show up, read 2 pages of this post and start talking *censored.2.0*..

But oh no.. they sure have room to talk..


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What game would that be?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> LOl im amazed of how people just randomly show up, read 2 pages of this post and start talking *censored.2.0*..
> 
> But oh no.. they sure have room to talk..


actually i read the whole thing.

so shut up and get the facts.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Im not gona sit here and read an article that doesnt concern me. Seeing how i dont let an article lead my way of life.
> 
> You guys who are saying they were born that way.. What makes u so sure of that? I dont believe anyone is born that way...nobody is a baby waiting to be gay.. or waiting to *censored.3.0* a girl like ipod suggested....


That article is what made me accept that I'm bi. You really should read it, especially if you're Christian (like me).


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a saying *censored.1.2*.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL u dont even know what im arguing..so please please just shut the *censored.3.0* up ..


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it is u *censored.3.0*ing idiot.

I just thought it was stupid to say that when it comes to a person's life style.


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about the "Gay Brain" article.

But that's good to hear all the same.


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

Calm down...
We're all people. Whether we're straight or gay doesn't change the fact that we're all human.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Im not gona sit here and read an article that doesnt concern me. Seeing how i dont let an article lead my way of life.
> 
> You guys who are saying they were born that way.. What makes u so sure of that? I dont believe anyone is born that way...nobody is a baby waiting to be gay.. or waiting to *censored.3.0* a girl like ipod suggested....


So...what you're saying is that you can't face the truth? The facts? So the truth isn't going to 'lead your way of life?' Mkay. I suppose you're living a life of lies then. Hey, guess what. YOUR OPINIONS AREN'T FACTS. And if it doesn't concern you than why don't you just GTFO? I read through this whole thread and it's pathetic how you don't support any evidence really, and half of your posts lack logic, I also noticed you've been insulting people and being hypocritical. Yey, another ignorant human. Just what this *censored.3.0*ing world needed. 

Also, Evan is not gay. His article was to prove his point about gays which is what we were discussing.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i do. you are arguing with furry about how people are born naturally gay or not, how animals have to do with anything, and other random nonsense.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaphor


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Calm down...
> We're all people. Whether we're straight or gay doesn't change the fact that we're all human.


This.
We're all different. GET OVER IT.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

At first I lol'd. And then I got kinda sad. Then I lol'd more. But now I'm sad again.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Jumping jakalopes on the moon, what did I miss? o.0.....


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> At first I lol'd. And then I got kinda sad. Then I lol'd more. But now I'm sad again.


why you sad?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> At first I lol'd. And then I got kinda sad. Then I lol'd more. But now I'm sad again.


*hug* There there...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the truth is gonna lead my way of life..
what truth?

Lets see the truth some scientists made up in a piece of *censored.2.0* study? Is that what ur gonna base your life on?

Yeah lets keep in mind Gays and bi people defy everything else scientists say..

But when it comes to something that will give them an excuse to be gay/bi, they are all over it.

Excuse me for not living my life based on a statistic, study, etc..Am i so wrong for that?hmm?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read the whole post like u said u *censored.3.0*ing owl king..
then u would know fury brought up animals being gay..

As an excuse for being gay to come naturally.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololol.
The only thing that goes against gays/bis is the bible.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually it wasnt an excuse. he was showing some stuff to back up his claim. the edit was taking the E out of claim.

its actually something ive yet to see you do.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You're making an idiot of yourself because apparently if you can't absorb proven studies and facts then you shouldn't be arguing in this thread.

What are you basing your argument with? Opinion when there are facts that can contradict them? That is silly, and like I've said before..ignorant.

If you don't believe the truth then what the *censored.3.0* do you believe?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Bible is too extreme in that part.... but I don't think it applies today, because gays and bis are now part of society, not like lepers.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, thats why u were born out of a gay relationship..


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause some people don't have maps.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noooooooooo!

*hug*

is that better?


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just believe that some people should have maps, and the US should help South Africa and Iraq and Asia.


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, it's not like God wrote the Bible. It's ancient peoples' interpretation of events.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are *censored.3.0*ing ********. That has nothing to do with it being a choice.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


makes sense to me.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still waiting for everyone to tell me whats my argument..

I never said anything against gays.

What did i say? i want u guys to tell me, u guys that claim to have read everything.
I simply said.

IMO i dont believe being gay comes naturally..

DId i say anything against gays/bis? no.

What is the truth to you?Im making an idiot of myself for standing up for my opinion? LOL
Na i dont think so, id be making an idiot of myself if i let a bunch of idiots tell me what to base my life on.

Im supposed to believe people are born with gay brains...yeah alright that just sounds magnificent.. That explains why gay people are gay...they have a brain thats gay...


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD
"Because some people do not have access to maps. and uh..I believe um.."


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, have you ever noticed that "What's up?" and "What's going down?" mean the same thing, yet one is about things that are above us, and the other is about things that were above us, but no longer are?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything you seem to say has nothing to do with what you quote. You keep repeating the same *censored.2.0* over again. You are arguing. And if it's the proven truth, then face it dammit.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah. thats deep.
good point. and also upside down and downside up are the same.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, Im backing my claims up with facts. Where. Are yours? Oh you don't have any?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Imo sexuality is a genetic trait. One day you will be able to choose if you want a gay baby..........or let nature take it's course...their genes probably determine how much of a certain hormone they have and blah blah blah....so I don't give a **** if guys like other guys, even if genetics is a load of bs (and it isn't) it would still be their freedom to decide, something no body has the right to interfere with.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

Why do we park on driveways and drive on parkways?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...

so ur also saying that people are born with gay brains?
wow...im stunned.

What am i repeating? what is there to repeat? my opinion of course? the one thats not gonna change because a few stubborn people believe the truth is..That some of us..are born with a gay brain...

I LOL everytime i say it..


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh so you don't believe in genetics or modern day tests and ways to decide what gender your child may be.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i believe people choose to be gay..


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhm. Mhm.

Also, today I taught myself how to play Crazy Train on my grandpa's organ. It's not too bad, actually. Except I think I may have been an octave high..

DD(rest)FFCCDD(rest)BbBbCCDD(rest)FFCCDD(rest)BbBbCCDABbAGFEbFGFEbCrepeat three more times)

Then I had to help him with his garden.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof? I already posted mine, now where's yours?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say it as if the brain itself is gay. Maybe you're misinterpreting what we've been saying.

A BRAIN CAN'T BE HOMOSEXUAL, HOWEVER THE PSYCHOLOGY, INFORMATION, AND THOUGHTS THAT IT DOES TRANSMIT CAUSES YOU TO BE ATTRACTED TO THE SAME GENDER..


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...

i think he did we ment the brain was gay.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why you think that way....yet why would they? It goes against all reasoning of instinct one of the main factors of our decisions. Two dudes don't make kids so there is no reproduction, something most people have set in their minds they will do. I think in a way it is a genetic disorder, yet it is often misinterpreted. I'm sure some decide to be gay but they are just the odd ones..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

Well he obviously didn't read the article.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just reading the article name sorry.

You want proof?

Hmm isnt how stupid it sounds proof of how stupid it is?

you choose to be gay man...Why do people all of a sudden turn gay if they were born gay?
What is  "gay" a recessive gene? lmfao...


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres always a catch.
damn old people and their damn gardens.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't _turn_ gay, they just come to accept it. I know, I just did.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut.
whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Well he obviously didn't read the article.


Hmmm? If you talkin' bout me. I have knowledge from previous articles and people who are knowledgeable on the matter. Besides genes determine how you grow, that includes your brain. I ain't be stupid Evan!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Maybe you should read the article and stop making a fool of yourself. You obviously don't know what the article says and argue about what it says.

Also, attraction is something psychological, so it does have to do with the brain. Whether you like a certain gender is determined by what goes on in your mind. It has to do with the brain.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!
FS NAME IS EVAN?


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm getting paid for that + the money my grandma spent on my sisters at the mall while we did that.


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!
> FS NAME IS EVAN?


IT IS


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Link this article everyone talks about....I want to see how it compares to my previous knowledge on the subject.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Alright heres the thing..

First off u cant just generalize a whole population of gay people Furry..

You cant just say, we were all born gay. Some people were straight before they were gay.
Are you gona bust out with everyone is gay deep inside but ur only gay after u bring it out from the deep? lmfao...

Dude some people believe they were born gay.. LIKE YOU..others just choose to be gay..

And i belive everyone chooses to be gay..i DO not believe u are born GAY with a GAY thinking brain..

Im sorry i just dont..


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind.
its all good now that i got the full story.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT!
> FS NAME IS EVAN?


lolwut I thought he told all you guys...you are not born gay also you REALIZE you are gay over time because you are. Why do you think many gays have a higher odder voice pitch? Genetics.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright heres the thing..
> 
> First off u cant just generalize a whole population of gay people Furry..
> 
> ...


Because they hadn't discovered they were gay. Probably to young to interpret the strange feeling.

@Yuan: Not all gays do.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Chubsterr doesn't understand at all.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

This is *censored.3.0*ing hopeless. 

People that turn gay either always were, or they really aren't.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, gay people have to notice they are gay.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND HE LOVES-

*is tackled by Meester Sparks*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

And yes mega, my name is Evan. Why?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

bye. i gotta go.






<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>i see storm's on.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> This is *censored.3.0*ing hopeless.
> 
> People that turn gay either always were, or they really aren't.


lol the second one is poser gays?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd

That was beautiful, Yuan xD


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either they always were gay, or they just are paranoid and think they are. There FS I fixed it for you, lolol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> And yes mega, my name is Evan. Why?


It's a nice name.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Even if u have 10 million people agreeing with you furry.
It still wont change my mind..Call me cynical call me whatever the hell you want.
Im not gonna run away just because people are here agreeing with ur theory of people being born with a gay brain.

I don't agree, and i know u have a huge problem with that, but what are u gonna do about it? nothing is gonna change...

THIS IS THE MAIN REASON why u should keep ur sexuality off of the TBT boards..Which was my main reason in even posting in this thread.

Religion and sexuality shouldnt be discussed on a board like this.
I got a private msg from a kid telling me i was christian and to read this article..When did i say i was christian rofl?

Dont stereotype me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't believe this is what my coming out thread has come to... -.-


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you trying to keep it a secret?...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shush you.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEESTER SPARKS LOVES J-

*shot*


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't choose to be ridiculed, made fun of, discriminated, judged, stereotyped or rejected because of my sexuality.

You think I chose to wear the words "homo, *censored.7.4*, queer, butt muncher" (etc...) on myself for many years of my life and say "Oh well! I did choose this after all" (?)

I knew I was gay ever since I was 8 and I don't think a child in all their innocence would wake up and choose their sexuality like they choose clothes.

A child's heart is to be what is natural to them and I was just being me.

On another note... the Bible says nothing about homosexuality... it just said how their "perversion and wickedness" wasn't acceptable to them.

Man looks at the outside appearance but God looks at the heart...

You really think God will condemn His gay children for looking for love/or just being who He made them to be?


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Even if u have 10 million people agreeing with you furry.
> It still wont change my mind..Call me cynical call me whatever the hell you want.
> Im not gonna run away just because people are here agreeing with ur theory of people being born with a gay brain.
> 
> ...


Haha, look who's bringing up what should and shouldn't be discussed on TBT.

I guess when you read the rules you missed the part that restricts insults? ;]
You should read more chub.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Even if u have 10 million people agreeing with you furry.
> It still wont change my mind..Call me cynical call me whatever the hell you want.
> Im not gonna run away just because people are here agreeing with ur theory of people being born with a gay brain.
> 
> ...


Oh my...you have all the right to have your own views, you may ignore others if you wish even, we are just saying what we think. *nods*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god i laughed so hard at this..

I'm definitely making a word list from this..


Gay brain
Poser gays.

Awesome.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*comes back from dead*

John. He wubres John.


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Lord Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you get it but....
1. either they were born with the homosexuality gene.
2. they are paranoid and think they are gay, possibly because of others.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually didnt know it was a rule. Mostly because i see so many gay threads.
Suicide threads.. emo letters etc.

If you go back into the first posts ull see the reason i posted was to try to stop people from discussing sexuality..

And i bring it up now as a my main point as why it shouldnt be discussed, because it leads to a variety of opinions which some of you may not like.*cough fury cough*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

And John, you better shush.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol'd at this again. 

Ur on a roll


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind your opinion...I find it interesting...wrong...but interesting.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But who doesn't love me? D:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I didn't choose to be ridiculed, made fun of, discriminated, judged, stereotyped or rejected because of my sexuality.
> 
> You think I chose to wear the words "homo, *censored.7.4*, queer, butt muncher" (etc...) on myself for many years of my life and say "Oh well! I did choose this after all" (?)
> 
> ...


hollister i never said gays should be condemned.

The reason why all these people are mad, is because i simply said i don't think being gay comes naturally.

Just want to clarify that because i dont want to be mistaken as someone against gays.
I have nothing against them and see them as no different.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 7, 2009)

I know. I was just saying that being gay does come naturally. =3

That's all.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And its fine you see it that way.

Everyone has their own opinion i don't know why I'm hated for having mine on this subject lol..
but hey that's life..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted that before I saw you finish it with john and not... Yeah.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacobjingleheimershmitt?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 7, 2009)

Imma go to bed now, so someone else argue for me if he comes back


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Imma go to bed now, so someone else argue for me if he comes back


Alrighty, just one final note before you go. Somebody in this thread really, really likes somebody else who's name might be Jen.










And then Meester Sparks likes a completely different person.


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

What page did the flame war start on?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Im not leaving furry just so u know.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Im not leaving furry just so u know.


Apparently, he is.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> What page did the flame war discussion start on?


Fix'd.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I didn't choose to be ridiculed, made fun of, discriminated, judged, stereotyped or rejected because of my sexuality.
> 
> You think I chose to wear the words "homo, *censored.7.4*, queer, butt muncher" (etc...) on myself for many years of my life and say "Oh well! I did choose this after all" (?)
> 
> ...


There actually is a part in Leviticus that says to kil gays. But I don't like that part one bit.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what part is that?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

leviticus 18 22 around there


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

22 " 'Do not lie with a man as one lies with a woman; that is detestable.

that says nothing to kill, but says it as a wrong doing...


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

At the end of that chapter it talks about exiling or killing anyone who does that stuff.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol the bible says god destroyed a whole town because it was filled with gays.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090421002446AASeKlD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> At the end of that chapter it talks about exiling or killing anyone who does that stuff.


well God cant force u to kill someone for liking the opposite sex...
times have changed since then....


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

I know. That's why i hate it. I think that now it doesn't apply.


----------



## JJH (Jun 7, 2009)

Eh, because I felt kinda bad about scaring coffeebean!...

Megamannt125


----------



## Princess (Jun 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Eh, because I felt kinda bad about scaring coffeebean!...
> 
> Megamannt125


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

I has skype!


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

So does I!     :r   :gyroidsideways:


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

Wait.. can u get skype on ichat? to mac users


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay! The flame war dyed!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

We did it!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Yay! The flame war dyed!  :gyroidsideways:


Now click my eggs


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

^k


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

Now...
All their base are belong to us.   
It's surprising how fast an intelligent discussion got out of hand.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Now...
> All their base are belong to us.
> It's surprising how fast an intelligent discussion got out of hand.


Click the eggs i say ! >:[


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 7, 2009)

Now that It's dead, /i can sleep in peace, G'night!
I'll prbly still be on even tho i said that. lol


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Now that It's dead, /i can sleep in peace, G'night!


night


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.  :veryhappy:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 :]


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope this gets closed.. It's already a flame war.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2009)

What happened?! I was making a video, so I missed everything. >_>


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 7, 2009)

isn't this about gay people, not gay pokemon eggs?


----------



## -C*- (Jun 7, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> isn't this about gay people, not gay pokemon eggs?


D'ohohohohohoho.


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

damn i missed everything too


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 8, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> isn't this about gay people, not gay pokemon eggs?


I lol'd.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay! Newhamshire ! ^_^


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 8, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Due to genetics the pokemon may be homosexual, *nods*.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 8, 2009)

WTF

I leave for 1 day and this is what happens?


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> WTF
> 
> I leave for 1 day and this is what happens?


rofl. you missed out


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 8, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> WTF
> 
> I leave for 1 day and this is what happens?


mhm. Probably a good thing you missed it though.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 8, 2009)

Wait, why hasn't this been locked yet?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 8, 2009)

'Cause the flame war ended.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 8, 2009)

lol... I skimmed this thread. Chubsterr you're an idiot. Stick to your amateur sig making.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 8, 2009)

Lord Yuan said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, that's why i wouldn't get an egg with 2 infernapes! i didn't notice they were the same  gender. the daycare man said they were attracted to each other.  0_o


----------



## SockHead (Jun 8, 2009)

...yay for new hampshire..?


----------

